# Recovering from sickness (flu)



## NEO Dan (Jun 10, 2010)

I got hammered recently(not alcohol silly). I woke up feeling a bit off and after lunch I was face down at my desk contemplating yaking as a step in the right direction. And not long after I was totally empty. I spent three days in bed fully bundled up cooking it off, I had nothing but a 1/4 can of diet orange crush that tasted awful. On the fourth day I felt a bit better but decided to stay down and not eat, but I drank a can of ensure.

A couple days later I'm back at the gym and so weak it's pathetic, and worse is the amazingly painful muscle soreness that lasts 3-4 days after I lift. I've been walking around like I have a neurological problem I'm so sore and so today I decided to get some relief, the Pharmacist recommended ibuprofen; it might be helping just a little bit.

I've taken to supplementing at night for recovery:
2 scoops musclemilk
Animal Pak
2500mg CLA
1000mg BCAA's
ZMA

What do you do to recover from being blown away like this? I'm all ears...


----------



## OHroadie (Jul 12, 2010)

It happened to me about a month ago just as started upping the volume of exercise. I did the exact same thing, burned it off with no interest or taste for food. After three sleepless, sweaty nights and some serious lower back pain, I knew I was very dehydrated. Started with water, OJ and ibuprofen PM and worked my way from there. That helped relax the muscles and in turn improved sleep. I managed a couple of hard 90-120 min workouts each week to loosen whatever was left and started getting my appetite back. Still not 100% at least I don't feel like my head is under water.


----------



## NEO Dan (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi Ryan, 
That was a nasty little bug, probably the same bug as I live ~1 hour north of you. I saw your blog, I ride with one of your guys up here. I'm starting to return to normal post workout recovery, it's quite a relief but I still feel I did quite a bit of catabolic damage while I was down. The temps have been up and I can't wait to get out and ride in calmer winds.


----------



## OHroadie (Jul 12, 2010)

Hey Dan...small world man. So who do you ride with up there? I am an ex-Clevelander myself. Shoot me a pm. Hope you get past the bug soon.


----------



## NEO Dan (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi Ryan,
Fred uses the ride as a recovery day I think. There is a small group that does ~40 miles on Tuesday afternoon out of Rocky's bike shop. I miss riding/living in north east Ohio, that's where the NEO Dan handle idea came from actually. I used to live in Chesterland just east of Mayfield. The Chagrin River Valley is a scenic area to ride, I hope to go up and ride when the weather gets nice.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

For these sort of sickness, get plenty of rest, fluid & fruit juice, with moderate meat/protein. Don't go workout too soon. Your body is still fighting the bug, give it a chance to fight it off first. The cold/flu is one of those sickness that is systemic. It weakens pretty much every organ system in your body. Don't workout to the point where you feel like you have no energy, and just going thru the motion. You don't really gain any benefit. Go for a brisk walk around the block if you feel like you need fresh air.


----------

